# Betonteich erneuern



## melania (10. Feb. 2009)

Hallo, da mein anderes Teichprojekt (Naturteich) noch ruht, nerve ich mal mit einem weiteren Erbe auf unserem Grundstück - einem undichten Betonteich, hier ein Foto von vor zwei Jahren - sieht jetzt aber auch nicht besser aus 


Der Teich ist ca. 5 x 5 m groß, geht zunächst im Winkel von ca. 45 Grad nach unten, und dort, wo man die Pflanzen sieht, geht das Becken dann senkrecht in die Tiefe. Die genaue Tiefe haben wir noch nicht rausgefunden, dazu muß man reinsteigen  Ist aber sehr verschlammt und im Moment ja auch vereist. Im Teichschlamm - den mehr Wasser is da leider nicht mehr - wachsen Seerosen, Rohrbomben und __ Blutweiderich ..

Der Beton ist im oberen Bereich auch schon recht bröckelig, weshalb das Ausräumen des Teichen und Streichen mit Dichtschlämme wohl eher nicht in Frage kommt. Dann bleibt uns wohl nur Folie? Die sieht aber sooo häßlich aus und dürfte bei der Form auch ordentlich Falten schlagen? Aber ein Schutzvlies drunter könnten wir sparen, oder?

Hat jemand vielleicht noch ein paar Tips, wie man sinnvollerweise - und möglichst preiswert - hier vorgehen sollte?


----------



## axel (10. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*

Hallo Melanie 

Mir fällt da nur Folie mit Fließ darunter ein .
Die Folie kann man von einem Teichbauer verschweißen lassen so das es keine Falten gibt . 
Aber wir haben hier auch Leute die mit Beton arbeiten , vielleicht haben die einen anderen Tip .
Schön bewachsen ist er ja 

Lg
axel


----------



## schilfgrün (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*

Hallo Melanie,
ich laß vor einigen Tagen, daß der Zoo - Hannover bei Ihrem Bauabschnitt von Yukon Bay einen Spezialbeton verwendet, der auch unter Wasser aushärtet und elastisch sowie dicht bleibt. Dieser Beton wurde von vielen Zulieferbetrieben hergestellt. Vielleicht kannst Du mit so einem Material eine weitere Deckschicht aufbringen. Das günstigste wird die Idee von axel sein - oder eine Schicht laminieren - ist aber eine `sau`Arbeit.
Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## Vespabesitzer (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*



melania schrieb:


> Aber ein Schutzvlies drunter könnten wir sparen, oder??



bei der Größe sollte der verhältnissmässig sehr günstige Preis für ein Vlies doch keine Rolle mehr spielen,..

An Rand kommt AUF der Folie doch sowas wie Ufermatte (und sowas kostet ca, genauso viel),..
und dann sieht man die Folie auch nicht mehr,..

habe ich auch gemacht,.. s.u.

mfG.


----------



## melania (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*

Hallo an alle - es ist Frühjahr und die Hoffnung, dieses Jahr den Teich zu erneuern, wächst mal wieder. Er sieht auch immer noch nicht schöner aus :beten

Ich hab noch mal ne Frage zur Ufermatte  - wie wird die denn auf der Folie befestigt? Unsere Vorstellung ist, auf den Betonrand des Teiches, der jetzt ja mit dem Wasserspiegel abschliessen würde, noch ne Reihe Steine zu mauern und dort die Folienränder drüberzuklappen; darauf käme dann ein Holzsteg, damit man auf dem Rand um den Teich herumlaufen kann (ich hoffe, Ihr könnt Euch das anhand der Fotos vorstellen). Aber wie macht man die Böschungsmatte fest - und wie breit sollte die sein? 
Das "reine" Becken ist 4 x 4,5 m, fällt zunächst flach ab und geht dann im mittleren Bereich senkrecht nach unten. Also praktisch ein inneres rechteckiges Becken, ca. 1,5 x 2 m und ca. 0,4 tief; und dann wird der Beton schräg nach oben geführt zur o. g. Größe. Wird wahrscheinlich ne Schweinearbeit, da die Folie reinzubringen 
Ich bin daher für alle Tips dankbar!


----------



## Garfield (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*

Hi,

im Grossaquarienbau auf Mauerwerk oder Holz-Basis wird gerne mit Rhino Linings gearbeitet, siehst du z.b. hier http://www.raubwelse.de/angebote/rhino.htm
Es gibt dann noch flüssige Teichfolie wie Impermax oder Tripond, die gerne genommen werden.
Ich selbst habe damit keine Erfahrungen, es sind dies Produkte auf die ich in den entsprechenden Foren immer wieder stosse.
Vor allen Dingen auf der Seite des Raubsalmer http://board.raubsalmler.de/portal.php findest du viele Anleitungen für Grossaquarien, die ähnliche Abdichtungsprobleme haben dürften ( da es hauptsächlich gemauert oder aus Holz gebaut wird ) wie du.

Liebe Grüsse,
Jeannot


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*

Hallo,

zum einen gibt es z.B. bei Naturagart ein spezielles Schienensystem, um Folie und Ufermatte an graden Kanten zu befestigen. 

Wenn Du die Folie oben festtackern willst, bevor Du die Holzumrandung aufschraubst, warum  nicht auch die Ufermatte? Achte nur drauf,  dass die Ufermatte nicht über die Folie übersteht und mit der Aussenwelt Kontakt bekommt.

Achso - welche Fotos


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*



melania schrieb:


> .... auf den Betonrand des Teiches, der jetzt ja mit dem Wasserspiegel abschliessen würde, noch ne Reihe Steine zu mauern und dort die Folienränder drüberzuklappen; darauf käme dann ein Holzsteg, damit man auf dem Rand um den Teich herumlaufen kann (ich hoffe, Ihr könnt Euch das anhand der Fotos vorstellen). .!



 noe,,,  (ebenfalls zum Punkt, Foto) 

Bei mir ist das, was bei dir als Holzsteg beschrieben wird weitere Steinplatten.
Also, wie blumenelse sagt,.. Folie einfach bis unter den Holzsteg legen, oder besser gesagt,  0,4m länger lassen und dann wieder nach innen klappen,

da zwischen dann die Ufermatte enden lassen, da diese stärkere Kapillarwirkung hat.
(Die Alu-Leisten braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht, die sind eher bei senkrechter Montage wichtig,.),..

mfG. Micha


----------



## melania (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*

Danke Euch - ich meine die Fotos aus meiner Frage vom vorigen Jahr (1. Beitrag). 

Das System von Naturagart hab ich auch gesehen - hmm, da kann man aber ja auch selbst ne Leiste anschrauben und die Matte drüberklappen 

So richtig kann ich mir das mit der Ufermatte noch nicht vorstellen - also, es ist ja ein formales Becken - Ufermatten gibts in schwarz, grobmaschig (geht gar nicht), Kokos, ebenfalls grobmaschig (geht gar nicht) oder grün, scheint mir wie so ne Art Kunstrasen auszusehen - geht farblich irgendwie auch nicht :shock Für einen Naturteich alles wunderbar, aber für ein formales Becken? Bewuchs ist ja eher nicht vorgesehen. Hmm. Steinfolie wär optisch vermutlich ansprechender - ist aber soooo teuer (ich brauch ja so 17 m) :shock


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*

Hi,

wenn das eh alles bröckelt würde ich, wenn es mein eigenes Grundstück wäre, das Ganze auflösen, in dem ich die oberen 40 cm des Beckens abreisse, dem Teich eine freundliche Flachwasserzone verpasse, es mit Vlies und Folie auslege und die nächsten 15 Jahre Ruhe hab.


----------



## melania (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*

Ok, weiter gehts ;-)

Nachdem der Teich ausgeräumt war, haben wir festgestellt, der ist viel besser in Schuss, als wir gedacht haben (froi). Inzwischen hat GG einige Löcher geschlossen, den Rand etwas aufgemauert, damit dieser die neue Umrandung aufnehmen kann, einen Ablauf hergestellt und den Zulauf vorbereitet und nun werden wir in den nächsten Tagen Dichtschlämme streichen. In zahlreichen Eimer übersommern grade die Seerosen. Die sollen nämlich wieder in den Teich! Hmm - und nun die nächste Frage - was müssen wir noch einsetzen, damit das Wasser nicht umkippt? Oder reichen die Seerosen? Technik soll nicht in den Teich, "gespeist" wird er über einen trockenen Bachlauf mit Dachwasser, keine Fische! Also rein ein formales Seerosenbecken - aber kann das so funktionieren?
Da ich mit Teich (bisher) so gar keine Erfahrungen habe, freue ich mich auf Eure Antworten ...

Ach so, die __ Rohrkolben, die vorher auch drin waren, lassen wir wohl besser draußen, die wuchern ja ziemlich ...


----------



## Annett (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*

Hi.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall noch Unterwasserpflanzen wie __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt einsetzen. Eine der drei wird sich bestimmt im Teich durchsetzen und so überschüssige Nährstoffe binden, bevor es zu einer dauerhaften Algenplage kommt.


----------



## melania (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Betonteich erneuern*

Danke! Hmm, wie mach ich das denn - sorry, hab so gar keine Ahnung vom Teichwesen und je länger ich lese, um so komplizierter wird es 







Im Moment seht Ihr hier das leere abgedichtete Betonbecken - die Seerosen stehen z. Zt. noch in Eimern und sollen in Pflanzgefäßen wieder eingesetzt werden - und wie nun weiter? Soll auf dem Boden ein Substrat - Sand oder feiner Kies? - für die Unterwasserpflanzen verteilt werden? Oder kommen die auch in Gefäßè? Ihr merkt schon, ich kann mir das ganze noch nicht so richtig vorstellen  und brauche dringend Eure Hilfe!


----------

